

Search for Google's "New Approach" post, get locked out of baidu.com - angelbob
http://yro.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1508260&cid=30746302

======
judofyr
Don't blame Baidu — it works on any server located in China. Just append
"?google.blogspot.com" and you're blocked:
<http://www.faas.cn/?google.blogspot.com>

~~~
angelbob
Awesome. It only locks out the site you searched on -- so you can do that with
faas.cn, then go to baidu with no problems. Sneaky!

~~~
est
It can be used against arbitrary oversea ip and ip:port pair over TCP.

GFW can also act like a 10x amplifier for arbitrary UDP DoS

Best part is that, GFW is implemented on the backbone, no body can stop it :)

also the RST will have an exact 90 seconds countdown, not 5 or 10 minutes,
unless you trigger another keyword.

~~~
Estragon
GFW=Great Fire Wall?

~~~
est
Yup. That's why Microsoft Game for Windows can not do any business in China.

------
vinutheraj
Wow, it's the first time I am taking a look at baidu, and the UI seems to be
so familiar ... very much related to google!

Maybe this is one of the reasons people are unwilling to shift to google from
baidu, both seem similar to them, nothing new in google !

~~~
dskhatri
I actually like the animated links on Google.cn's page. How well would that
type of search page fly in the US? I know Japanese media (news, weather,
adverts) tend to use a lot of bright colors and cartoon like characters.

------
robryan
If Google were to put a link on there front page which kept using a different
key as an argument to link to the post would they block the whole of Google
to?

~~~
pwmanagerdied
They'd probably just block blogspot. If Google really wanted to, they could
cycle through practically endless different domain and IPs, but the firewall
could probably just pull the current ones out of the pages as they were
loaded, if necessary. Or, yeah, just block Google. If they did something like
that, it doesn't seem unlikely.

------
profquail
Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1050795>

